# Taco Paper / Liner / Wrap? Mystery Wrapped in an Enigma



## SStephen (Dec 2, 2017)

This one goes out to those who have been to authentic taquerias that wrap their tacos with 6"x6" (approx) square paper. I've looked everywhere for this "taco paper" and have hit a wall. The paper parchment or wax paper or even patty paper. In fact, often times it seems to soak up grease like regular kraft paper. A lot of companies sell sandwich wrap in 12"x12", 16"x16" sizes but I can't find anything with 6"-8" sides. I thought maybe restaurants were cutting the paper with stack paper cutters but how could that be true? 100's of millions of these papers are used every year. It seems unlikely that a manufacturer wouldn't make this for their customers. Furthermore, I've even called paper suppliers in San Diego, Los Angeles, New York and Chicago and they don't have any idea where to buy the stuff besides having Bagcraft run a special cut but that would require that I buy 100's of thousands of units. Anybody have ideas?


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

SStephen said:


> This one goes out to those who have been to authentic taquerias that wrap their tacos with 6"x6" (approx) square paper. I've looked everywhere for this "taco paper" and have hit a wall. The paper parchment or wax paper or even patty paper. In fact, often times it seems to soak up grease like regular kraft paper. A lot of companies sell sandwich wrap in 12"x12", 16"x16" sizes but I can't find anything with 6"-8" sides. I thought maybe restaurants were cutting the paper with stack paper cutters but how could that be true? 100's of millions of these papers are used every year. It seems unlikely that a manufacturer wouldn't make this for their customers. Furthermore, I've even called paper suppliers in San Diego, Los Angeles, New York and Chicago and they don't have any idea where to buy the stuff besides having Bagcraft run a special cut but that would require that I buy 100's of thousands of units. Anybody have ideas?


Norpro Square Wax Paper, 250 Pieces 
Amazon: $4.61
Size: 6" x 6" / 15cm x 15cm

or

Greaseproof Paper Taco Wrap and Chip Liner Mexican Tradition 12 x 12 inch 500 count box
www.restaurantware.com


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Amazon has 51/2" X 51/2

*Carnation Patty Paper - Box of 1000 Sheets: Single Box, 5.5" x 5.5"*


----------



## SStephen (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks ChefBillyB and Dectra. I don't believe that they're waxed. The paper actually soaks up grease. Almost like newspaper?


----------



## masseurchef (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm just laughing a bit because I had a similar issue with a particular kind of tortilla; it just had a taste and texture different than the ones you most commonly find in grocery stores, and it was a bit larger. I was always disappointed with the grocery store tortillas so I was on a quest to find this other kind of tortilla -the problem was that I had only seen it packaged in clear plastic with no writing or marking of any kind, no name or logos. So I almost randomly found a hole in the wall "ethnic" grocery store in a poorer suburb -you know the mom and pop storefront kind of place that sells Caribbean, Latin, African, South Asian etc. products- and lo and behold, a big pile of my tortillas in their plain clear plastic bags. I was overjoyed. But I have no idea what they are called, do they have a brand? what are their ingredients? where do they come from? I've encountered them on both sides of the country, so it must be some large distributor. To bring it back to your post, perhaps my journey could help you find your papers -why have you not asked one of these "authentic taquerias" you speak of? Perhaps you can find one in some nondescript strip mall on the edge of town.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

How about this from Costco...









Click to Zoom
*Dixie Crown Waxfibre Food Dividers, 6" x 6", White, 1000 ct*

Item 24226


----------

